

If Turing hadn't committed suicide, what would have changed in computer science? - dimitrideag


======
david927
(NB: It's actually not conclusive that he committed suicide.)

We have have a lot of great minds who are still alive and who are still doing
some of the more impressive research in Computer Science -- and they are
universally (essentially) ignored. It's sad to say, but I'm not convinced Alan
Turing would have met a much better fate.

